# Cual seria la mejor eleccion de cajas para potencia Novik 1500



## mimo123 (Oct 2, 2013)

RMS Potencia de salida 8 ohm / Bridge: 1500w

RMS Potencia de salida 2 ohm / Estéreo: 850w +850w

RMS Potencia de salida 4 ohm / Estéreo: 750w + 750w

RMS Potencia de salida 8 ohm / Estéreo: 600w + 600w

Respuesta de frecuencia: 20 Hz ? 20 kHz (+1/-1dB)

Sensibilidad de entrada: 20 Hz ? 20 kHz (+1/-1dB)

Impedancia de entrada: 20k? Balanceada & 10k?  No-Balan.

Relación Señal/Ruido: >85dB

Cruce de canales a nivel de salida: >58dB

Factor de amortiguamiento: >300

Medidas ( An. x Prof. x Alt. ): 482 x 395 x 88 mmPotência de Saída: 8ohm / ponte: 1500w ...


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 2, 2013)

Yo pregunto. 
¿ No te parece que en lugar de poner datos absolutamente irrelevantes como las medidas del amplificador su relación señal/Ruido, deberías detallar para hacer que cosa necesitas esos gabinetes ?


----------



## nasaserna (Oct 2, 2013)

La pregunta es algo ambigua, te la respondo con otra pregunta.
Para qué las Necesitas?
si son para Bajos, en salón o al aire libre?
si son para Medios Brillos, en salón o al aire libre?
si las necesitas gama completa en salón o al aire libre?
si las usas para música en vivo(instrumentos y voces) o para música grabada(tipo miniteka)
la potencia del equipo es buena y estandar para todas esas aplicaciones.
pero la bola mágica se le cayó a un compañero y se le ha roto.


----------

